# Verkaufe EFE-SPS (DDR)



## schnappmatik (10 Mai 2008)

Hallo, aufgrund einer retrofitmaßnahme verkaufe ich eine DDR-SPS. 
Die EFE700 war Standart in kleineren Werkzeugmaschinen und läuft noch zuverlässig, es handelt sich um ein komplettes Rack mit Stromversorgung, CPU, mehreren Ein/Ausgabebaugruppen (Relais, Transistor).
Für Neueinsteiger nicht geeignet, da schlichtweg veraltet.Ein Programmiergerät habe ich nicht dazu, wer jedoch einen Ersatzteilstock benötigt, ist damit gut bedient.
Vielleicht kann es jemand gebrauchen, der DDR-Maschinen wartet und repariert.
VB 50,- für das komplette Gerät mit Kurzanleitung.
bauerelektronik-ät-web de, da ich selten im Forum bin.


----------



## Markus (11 Mai 2008)

versuchs doch mal hier:
http://www.robotrontechnik.de

im forum


----------



## Kieler (11 Mai 2008)

Bei dem Preis doch ein echtes Schnäppchen

50 € = 100 DM = 1000 Ostmarkt 

Aber für meinen Flurschrank, wo die alten Steuerungen lagern (A020, CL200 ..) ist mir die Bauform zu groß.

Kieler


----------



## pretender2009 (7 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ist die EFE_700 noch verfügbar?
Erbitte Info. Danke.


pretender2009


----------



## Ph3niX (7 Dezember 2016)

pretender2009 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist die EFE_700 noch verfügbar?
> Erbitte Info. Danke.
> ...



bauerelektronik-ät-web de


----------



## mariob (7 Dezember 2016)

Hi,
wende Dich mal an die Jungs von der Robotrontechnik, am besten im Forum von denen posten, die arbeiten auch teilweise solchen alten Schrott wieder bis zur Funktion auf. Mal abgesehen das der Thread schon steinalt ist.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## pretender2009 (8 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

das der Thread steinalt ist, klar bekannt. Außerdem bin einer derjeningen, die "solchen alten Schrott aufarbeiten". Leider funktioniert der angegebene Emailkontakt nicht. Suchen weitere Ersatzteile für eine EFE_700. Ein Versuch wars wert.


pretender2009


----------



## pretender2009 (8 Dezember 2016)

Der Emailkontakt funktioniert leider nicht (oder nicht mehr)!


----------



## mariob (8 Dezember 2016)

Hi,
und warum wendest Du dich dann nicht an die Jungs der Robotrontechnik? Was ist Deine Intention bei der Geschichte? Elektronisches EDV Sadomaso ist ein Steckenpferd von den Jungs. Das ist keineswegs abwertend gemeint.
So wie ich das sehe ist an DDR Dingern diskret mit DIL Schaltkreisen mit ein wenig Hühnerfutter ringsherum alles reparabel. Der Blechkrams ist logischerweise davon ausgenommen. 
Wenn Du etwas konkreter wirst was gebraucht wird würde ich auch mal in meinem Müllhaufen schauen, im tiefsten Punkt ist da bestimmt noch was an Bauelementen zu finden.


----------



## pretender2009 (8 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich bei einer der Jungs der Robotrontechnik bzw. Rechenwerk Halle/Saale. Wir suchen noch komplette EFE_700-Teile, günstig und funktionsfähig. Das ist meine Intention!


pretender2009


----------

